
DotConnectAfrica’s Second Motion to Stop the Delegation of .Africa GTLD Rejected - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/02/16/dotconnectafricas-second-motion-to-stop-the-delegation-of-africa-top-level-domain-has-been-rejected/
======
LordWinstanley
Don't you mean DotKonnectAfrika?

... and the .afrika GTLD?

